# Acorn



## stikbldr54 (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone have a suggested replacement for Acorn Air-Trol Valves? I have had nothing but problems with their products, e-mailing them or contacting them by land line is of no help.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

How about an intro in the correct section first, once the guys (and gals of course) get to know you I am sure help will be forthcoming.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree. Please post an intro in the introduction area so we all can get to know who and what you are first.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I third that


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Oh, wrong acorn.*


----------

